# 19th WOC



## couscous74 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just back from the first day of show setup. Place was filling up fast today. Lots of paphs. For you species nuts, there's imported Paph. sanderianums and sangiis (with CITES).
Lotta work left to do. So far, there's a cool volcano display. Another cool display was a tree made of blooming Phals (looked like Nobby's Amy).


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool, Marcus - thanks for the info - can you post photos when you get a chance?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanx. Can hardly wait.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 19, 2008)

Can't wait to get there!!!!! Thanks


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I would appreciate to see pict., too. Jean


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

Photos please! (no, not you - you know who you are oke: )


----------



## cwt (Jan 20, 2008)

OK, so my wife left me this afternoon....for the 19 th WOC, some 23 hours flying to get there.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG I'll be there at 8 am tomorrow for judging. 
I CANNOT WAIT!!!!

Sangii with CITES???

How about hangianum??

Craig


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2008)

We'll be thinking of you guys! I'm sure you'll have a GREAT time!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2008)

I think there'll be a feeding frenzy when the show opens to get some species from taiwanese vendors w/ CITES paperwork.


----------



## couscous74 (Jan 22, 2008)

*WOC Pics*


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot. Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2008)

Patriots!? Obviously pollen poisoned! But thanx for posting before asphyxiation!


----------



## couscous74 (Jan 26, 2008)

What's up with the 2 big paph balls?


----------



## ORG (Jan 26, 2008)

The two big balls came from Germany all full of the old and wonderful cross Paph. Lippewunder.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice photos


----------

